# This Dude F*cked up



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

My car just got repossessed. Dude pays the bills. I know he didnt intend this and would not have let this happen if something hadnt gone wrong. He is coming home from the gym soon, I called him and told him. 

How do I best support him. I know he feels terrible


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Just communicate and try to be understanding. Be a good listener, and work it out together.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't believe they repossess cars after the first missed payment. There must be more than one payment missed and a number of collection notices. It's hard for me to believe he wasn't aware this was going to happen.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Your car got repossessed and you are wondering how you can support HIM because HE will feel terrible?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

your car gets repossessed after a few missed payments

something goes wrong for a month perhaps...not three or four

how come the first you know about it is when it's being taken away?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I had a messed up beginning in the financial world.So I know it takes 4 missed payments and no contact to your loan company before they repossess.They send multiple notices and they make multiple phone calls before this happens.
Your boy AND you had ample opportunity to straighten this out.You never blindly trust someone to pay your bills even if their name is on the stuff.That's how people get into trouble.I think instead of looking at how you can support him,you need to kick him in the pants and ask him how the heck he could let this happen without telling you.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

The plane has crashed into the mountain here, dude. When I bought cars, the car payments were taken directly out of my bank account. Missing payments would mean the account is hovering around $0 and has been for the past 4 months. This would be a catastrophic financial disaster because things like condo fees and insurance payments are taken directly from my account as well. 

If you want him to feel better about being inches away from bankruptcy, I would say buy him a bottle of vodka.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

YOU need to get on top of the situation as it sounds like you didn't know this was about to happen (and it takes a while for it to get to that point).


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

We would need a LOT more information to know if you should support him or not.

What are your expenses.
Do you both work
Does he pay for the gym membership
Where does your moneys get spent
What are you doing to have more money or reduce debt

These are the 5 second short list of things. You do need to figure out what's happened and how to either make your money be enough or bring in more of it. Dave Ramsey web site is useful.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Ahhh, this thread should really be titled “We F’ed Up”. These things don’t happen in a vacuum.


----------

